# Please Welcome Some Vistors from Cat Chat.



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

For many members, when they join the forum, they head straight to the 'rooms' which relate to their particular pet(s) and then become so comfortable there, they rarely venture anywhere else.

After a bit of time, the idea of popping into General can be a bit daunting. I know I had to take a big breath of courage before I posted in here for the first time.

So, to ease some members over from Cat Chat, this little thread is for them to say 'hello' to you all and to let them see that the folks in here are just as nice as the folks over there. 

I've bigged you all up so best manners please and don't let me down. OK!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to all the visitors from Cat Chat x


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Best stay off I've had a drink


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi cat chat peeples - where are you?!! 

I'm from bunnyworld, but I sneak in here from time to time.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Here kitty, kitty, kitty.... don't be shy now... we play nicely :ihih:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> After a bit of time, the idea of popping into General can be a bit daunting. I know I had to take a big breath of courage before I posted in here for the first time.
> 
> So, to ease some members over from Cat Chat, this little thread is for them to say 'hello' to you all and to let them see that the folks in here are just as nice as the folks over there.


Thanks for posting this. Here I thought I was being silly for feeling that way. I found my comfort zone down in Cat Chat when I joined, which is why I joined. Although I found the conversations in General thought provoking, was a bit intimidated to actually start posting let alone start a thread. 

Now I'm spending more time up here, but still check in frequently in Cat Chat, where everyone is in good hands. 

There is an entire different vibe up here, it's more of an escape from the realities down there.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Cat chatter here  but I do pop onto general from time to time (mostly in a lurker sense though  )

I also sneak onto dog and bird chat ninja style


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Hola!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

I LIKE A TRIP OVER TO THE GAMES , danniandnala u should come over if u ve had a drink ------funnee


but i do like the general pages as well, reminds me to watch the news instead of being on here all the time


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> I LIKE A TRIP OVER TO THE GAMES , danniandnala u should come over if u ve had a drink ------funnee
> 
> but i do like the general pages as well, reminds me to watch the news instead of being on here all the time


May well do...Chris is screaming the house down over the rugby xx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> For many members, when they join the forum, they head straight to the 'rooms' which relate to their particular pet(s) and then become so comfortable there, they rarely venture anywhere else.
> 
> After a bit of time, the idea of popping into General can be a bit daunting. I know I had to take a big breath of courage before I posted in here for the first time.
> 
> ...


Well said, Mogs. I felt the same when I first ventured away into the unknown environment known as "General Chat"  It was like stepping into the Unknown, having the courage to venture in here for the first time - especially when it came to Posting 

I think it's because you do get comfortable in your prospective forums - you get to know the regulars and it becomes familiar. In general (lower case, because I'm not talking about the forum ) you see people who have the same pets as you, while in here, you get people from Dog, Cat, Reptile, Bird, Fish, Small Furries, etc, so this forum must seem so much "bigger" than the forum one is used to. . . Does that make sense?  

Anyway, after that psychological babble, Welcome to General Chat Newcomers


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Hello ..cat people


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Well said, Mogs. I felt the same when I first ventured away into the unknown environment known as "General Chat"  It was like stepping into the Unknown, having the courage to venture in here for the first time - especially when it came to Posting
> 
> I think it's because you do get comfortable in your prospective forums - you get to know the regulars and it becomes familiar. In general (lower case, because I'm not talking about the forum ) you see people who have the same pets as you, while in here, you get people from Dog, Cat, Reptile, Bird, Fish, Small Furries, etc, so this forum must seem so much "bigger" than the forum one is used to. . . Does that make sense?
> 
> Anyway, after that psychological babble, Welcome to General Chat Newcomers


Have you had a drink as well lol xx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Hello ..cat people


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've have ventured before - it can be intimidating - but it's okay. Sometimes it's even quieter than cat chat!!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I hate public speaking, so ahem.... Here go's!!

I'm OliviaRussian, Self employed (mainly working from home) Graphic Designer born and brought up in Suffolk although been living in north London for over 30 years now

I share my home with 2 cats (Mika a Russian blue and Rosso a red Maine Coon) and spend far too much of my time idling in the Cat rooms... I have recently been popping over to General and have got quite sucked into some of the discussions but as yet have been a bit shy joining in..... Hope to get a bit more involved in the future!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks MB 

Hello general people  
I've been A member for over a year but just in cat chat  although have liked the odd post and posted here and there, I've never felt brave enough to actually jump in, you seem lovely people!

Thanks for the welcome 

Off to work work now,but would love a sip of your drink Danni!!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

hiya kitty cats! no need to be shy, we don't bite....much!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Have you had a drink as well lol xx


I has! _hic _[_insert smug emoticon _] I has had a Mojito Mocktail (Mojito without the alcohol :bored :001_tt2: :lol:

Can't have the real stuff because I had to drive myself back home from mum's ... and am at work in half an hour :thumbdown:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello Kittie people.....

Welcome to General Chat....


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello all and thanks for the intro MB. It took me months to even notice that General Chat existed to start with and I didn't see the intro threads untll way too late. I have tiptoed in and out if I thought no-one was looking but I haven't jumped on the table and spilled the wine yet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Brave souls  welcome to the dark side ...... err I mean general chat 
I told you, they don't _all_ bite over here 
ETA thank you MB for kindly leading these shy, retiring kitty people over


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

I'm Egyptianreggae and I've hardly ever ventured over here before. Like my cat, I am a nervous sort and when talk turns to General Chat, I retreat to my Olympic cat bus and sit in silence with huge dark saucer eyes. I'm working on being more adventurous though!


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ha there's no need to be scared. Compared to how heated it can get over in cat chat this place is fairly tame


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

smiler84 said:


> Ha there's no need to be scared. Compared to how heated it can get over in cat chat this place is fairly tame


Remind me never to go in cat chat!!!
:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there cat chatterers


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Feel free to own up if you see yourself in this pic!!!


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Hey there. Hi there. Ho there. You're as welcome as can be!

:yesnod:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't think I can say welcome to anyone, I am an IMPOSTER :yikes:
Dog chat?? Cat chat?? I don't belong anywhere...

I am a lazy bag that just hits the 'new post' button every time 
I am a multi-dabbler.



Jonescat said:


> Hello all and thanks for the intro MB. It took me months to even notice that General Chat existed to start with and I didn't see the intro threads untll way too late. I have tiptoed in and out if I thought no-one was looking but* I haven't jumped on the table and spilled the wine yet.*


If you're going to start chucking wine about then beware....we like our parties on here but we don't like alcohol being wasted :wink:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, Moggsy, I've not been on General Chat much until now but hope to drop by more often!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Feel free to own up if you see yourself in this pic!!!


You betta watch it dude....

We even have our very own action figure :yikes:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks MB 

Hello everyone


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello, im welshjet........ 

Ummmm  ive never been here before . 
..

But ive been very slack lately and not been logging in :ciappa:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Hello, im welshjet........
> 
> *Ummmm  ive never been here before . *
> ..
> ...


Ooooh you is a fibber :hand:


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello  I'm another cat chatterer who's never been here before 

I'll take a look around, but i do scare easy!!!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

What I like about General Chat is that is what it is "General Chat!". I'm a member of a photography forum and General Chat there is still very "photography orientated" no chats about silly stuff! Its a bit stiff and boring. At least here you can post saucy stuff (within reason) and funny threads and also the more thought provoking ones that lead to a good debate.

I too started in Cat Chat because I had issues with one of my cats but then I am a nosey so and so and ventured into General Chat and never looked back.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Please excuse my Husband ( Jon Bda) He's home from day release. He'll soon be back where he belongs  

Under my thumb and locked back in the cupboard :thumbdown:

Welcome to all new friends from the cat world.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well hello  I do post here occasionally, but spend most of my time in cat chat .......


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> You betta watch it dude....
> 
> We even have our very own action figure :yikes:


I need one of those!!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

jon bda said:


> I need one of those!!!


You have one! it's called Mother in Law! I.E Nanny Pam!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> He'll soon be back where he belongs
> 
> Under my thumb and locked back in the cupboard


I didn't realise it was 'special time' right now!?!?!?
:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> You have one! it's called Mother in Law! I.E Nanny Pam!


Don't you threaten me in public, i know my rights!!!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello everyone    

Lovely to meet you all


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Helloooooooooo peeps .... Do pop in every now and then ....


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

hello!!
feel a tad out of place here. its like being put in a room full of people you dont know.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

munchkinpie said:


> hello!!
> feel a tad out of place here. its like being put in a room full of people you dont know.


Hello and welcome 

Nice to meet you.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

munchkinpie said:


> hello!!
> feel a tad out of place here. its like being put in a room full of people you dont know.


You know me!!!!!

You POOR soul.................. :lol: :lol:

Welcome to GC - grab a drink and mingle.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> You know me!!!!!
> 
> You POOR soul.................. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Welcome to GC - grab a drink and mingle.


I'm still not leaving the safety of the kitchen :blink::blink: I'm rubbish at small talk!!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello to all the puddy cat peeps who have ventured into general chat! Hope you are having a good Saturday. Have just poured my first glass of red so going to resurrect my drinking thread if you fancy joining me!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello General Chat! 

I usually hang around Cat Chat and the Wildlife Section. 

I've posted on threads in the dog section a few times - I used to have a lovely Lurcher called Amber and have voted a couple of times for the best doggy photo. I love Dogs but can't have one as I work a lot and my OH is afraid of them. 

My two gremlins are called Luna and Ziggy and they are Oriental Shorthairs.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm still not leaving the safety of the kitchen :blink::blink: I'm rubbish at small talk!!!


But you do AWESOME magazine spreads. The Princess still remembers her front page cover with great joy.  :thumbup:

Here's a wee light-hearted thread to read and maybe post on.... 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/308488-theres-no-fricking-way.html

.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> Nice to meet you.


Love your 'What-a-mess' avatar. Was he an Afgan Hound? Brings back memories.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> But you do AWESOME magazine spreads. The Princess still remembers her front page cover with great joy.  :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a wee light-hearted thread to read and maybe post on....
> 
> ...


Thank you, she does look divine in diamonds!

For those who didn't see it :laugh:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Lunabuma said:


> Love your 'What-a-mess' avatar. Was he an Afgan Hound? Brings back memories.


Thanks hon, Yep, What a Mess was an Afghan Hound  Prince Amir of Kinjan! But his tummy wasn't pink and peaceful like a young puppy's tummy should be.

I loved him too, my boys had all the What a Mess books, they were firm favourites at bedtime


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> You know me!!!!!
> 
> You POOR soul.................. :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Welcome to GC - grab a drink and mingle.*


Have a drink on me 












oliviarussian said:


> I'm still not leaving the safety of the kitchen :blink::blink: I'm rubbish at small talk!!!


All the best parties are in the kitchen


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Thank you, she does look divine in diamonds!
> 
> For those who didn't see it :laugh:


It is STILL totally brilliant!!!

I have just shown it to Derek - for some reason I hadn't shown it to him before - and he LOVES it!!!!!!

FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you MB for opening the door and ushering us all in!

Hello all---I've got a bevy of pets but for some reason feel the most affinity in Cat Chat. I do realize I need to get out more though


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm still not leaving the safety of the kitchen :blink::blink: I'm rubbish at small talk!!!


I'm still cowering behind the sofa  Have a real problem with crowds!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello - I'm a cat person too, and I'm very shy so please be gentle with me.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Hello - I'm a cat person too, and I'm very shy so please be gentle with me.... :lol:


Just...lol...
:lol:


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I gotta say I've never noticed a difference in any of the sections in here, just my personal opinion. Just like life really, everywhere there will be someone I don't get on with and others who I frequently agree with. I've never thought, I better not post because I'm not "from" that section.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't blame people for being wary - people in GC seem to reveal all sorts of scary personal stuff!!!


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

im on the water and lots of it


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> grab a drink and mingle.


You do need to tell me twice Il have a glass of white please MB

Oh this could get messy do people on general chat know about our infamous cat chat parties???


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh dear - this could be a long night!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Unless you have a specific animal question, shouldn't you just be talking to your real life friends


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

we are real life friends, we are just spread too far appart


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Erm, thought I'd have a look at general chat as I never have before... I'm reletively new to cat chat so I feel completely out of my depth here!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Unless you have a specific animal question, shouldn't you just be talking to your real life friends


that's the good thing about the internet you get to chat with people you may never of got the chance to in RL, when your skint and can't go out it's nice to come online and have a natter and a giggle too.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

munchkinpie said:


> we are real life friends, we are just spread too far appart


Have you met these people in the flesh?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Have you met these people in the flesh?


Yes, quite a few of them - why?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> that's the good thing about the internet you get to chat with people you may never of got the chance to in RL, when your skint and can't go out it's nice to come online and have a natter and a giggle too.


That is the deceptive thing about the Internet though. Anyone can be what they seem. You would be better off ringing your real friends.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Laurac said:


> That is the deceptive thing about the Internet though. Anyone can be what they seem. You would be better off ringing your real friends.


I'm now feeling really paranoid....:scared:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Yes, quite a few of them - why?


That is lovely that you can match cyber faces to real faces - lots of people don't have that luxury. And as this place has shown - you cannot believe what you read.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Hi, I'm Jes - usually cat chat but read here a lot too and post when I feel like it. Professional computer geek, so no qualms about posting anywhere on the forum, really! 



Laurac said:


> Have you met these people in the flesh?


Quite a few of them, yes. Certainly will be next weekend at the show! 



ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> You do need to tell me twice Il have a glass of white please MB
> 
> Oh this could get messy do people on general chat know about our infamous cat chat parties???


Sounds like time to educate them - where are our usual caterers? 

Speaking of catering, someone is meowing for her tea - back in a sec (I know my place!)


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've met MCWillow ........... scarred me for life


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Laurac said:


> That is the deceptive thing about the Internet though. Anyone can be what they seem. You would be better off ringing your real friends.


well aren't you a bundle of joy :lol: If you don't want to participate in general chat you don't have to, there have been and will always be the odd liar but I believe most people on here are genuine, and the ones that aren't will get found out, and even if they aren't who they say I'm not giving out my personal details or sending anyone money, so no harm done. As long as you be sensible then I don't see the problem.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

why are you on here then and not ringing your friends? not everyone on cat chat goes on when they have a problem or question.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Unless you have a specific animal question, shouldn't you just be talking to your real life friends


You sound like my Granny - shouldn't kids put down their Nintendos and eat more greens and all that? Whereas we are really all proud cyborgs now and real life is where you want it to be.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I've met MCWillow ........... scarred me for life


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You don't know how lucky you are - not everyone has had that priviledge you know :nonod:


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello all you pussies galore, I think are so brave risking one of your nine lives posting here, I would tread softly with your velvet paws and remember "Curiousity killed the Cat!"

I have a penchant to spread my talents all over the forums, my interests lie in many direction with a little bit here and an' a little bit there, I've even been known to post on the cat forums from time to time.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> well aren't you a bundle of joy :lol: If you don't want to participate in general chat you don't have to, there have been and will always be the odd liar but I believe most people on here are genuine, and the ones that aren't will get found out, and even if they aren't who they say I'm not giving out my personal details or sending anyone money, so no harm done. As long as you be sensible then I don't see the problem.


Apologies for not being a bundle of joy. But let's face it - wouldnt everyone prefer to spend saturday night with real friends as opposed to cyber friends.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

munchkinpie said:


> im on the water and lots of it


???? sorry hun, you have confused me with that one??? 



ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> You do need to tell me twice Il have a glass of white please MB
> 
> *Oh this could get messy do people on general chat know about our infamous cat chat parties???*


Oh yes. And they are very jealous of them...  

Although the Eurovision one last week was a belter.  



Laurac said:


> Unless you have a specific animal question, shouldn't you just be talking to your real life friends


There are people on here who ARE my real life friends. Distance just makes it too difficult for us to be in the same room together. 



thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> Erm, thought I'd have a look at general chat as I never have before... I'm reletively new to cat chat so I feel completely out of my depth here!


Wonderful to have you with us and well done for taking the plunge to come in and join us. :thumbsup:



thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> I'm now feeling really paranoid....:scared:


Don't worry about it - Hilda is not REALLY a vampire, she's just got dodgy teeth!! :lol:



Laurac said:


> That is lovely that you can match cyber faces to real faces - lots of people don't have that luxury. *And as this place has shown - you cannot believe what you read.*


Sweetie, there are plenty of people I have met in RL who are not what they make out to be. That is not a restriction just for the internet.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone  

I've posted in here a couple of times but mostly just lurk about. Feel out of my depth here


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Laurac said:


> Unless you have a specific animal question, shouldn't you just be talking to your real life friends


What about those of us who suffer from crippling social phobias and don't have any friends IRL and struggle to leave the house to meet new people? I can cope with doing things like going to work on a daily basis, but haven't been out socially for a very, very long time. Hence my cowering behind the sofa in here.

Maybe I should get back to depriving my cats of fresh air and keeping them prisoner, and I'll log off here seeing as I haven't met any of the ppl on here IRL and they or I could be mad, murdering loons.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> that's the good thing about the internet you get to chat with people you may never of got the chance to in RL, when your skint and can't go out it's nice to come online and have a natter and a giggle too.


This is the way I try to look at it. There are a few people from Colorado on here that I would like to meet in person some day if it ever works out that way. And if McW's son gets hitched to his Colorado based gf, I hope to meet her if she's in the area.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

welcome welcome welcome. 

step away from the cats dis chats not bout dat!

ok that was bad but cheered myself up lol


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Don't worry about it - Hilda is not REALLY a vampire, she's just got dodgy teeth!! :lol:


I should add that I have even seen her in daylight! Although factor 50,000 sunblock is a possibility, I suppose...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I've met MCWillow ........... scarred me for life


Scarred you?? Scared the [email protected] outta me!!!! :lol: :lol:



MCWillow said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You don't know how lucky you are - not everyone has had that priviledge you know :nonod:


_*Moggybaby is getting her Hilda a dictionary for Christmas so she can read the definition of 'priviledge'......*_



lynnenagle said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've posted in here a couple of times but mostly just lurk about. Feel out of my depth here


Your depth is looking just fine to me babes. Lovely to have you here with us. 



muffin789 said:


> What about those of us who suffer from crippling social phobias and don't have any friends IRL and struggle to leave the house to meet new people? I can cope with doing things like going to work on a daily basis, but haven't been out socially for a very, very long time. Hence my cowering behind the sofa in here.
> 
> Maybe I should get back to depriving my cats of fresh air and keeping them prisoner, and *I'll log off here seeing as I haven't met any of the ppl on here IRL and they or I could be mad, murdering loons. *


You're quite safe chuck. We only let Hilda do her Hannibal Lecter impersonation at Halloween!!!! :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

muffin789 said:


> What about those of us who suffer from crippling social phobias and don't have any friends IRL and struggle to leave the house to meet new people? I can cope with doing things like going to work on a daily basis, but haven't been out socially for a very, very long time. Hence my cowering behind the sofa in here.
> 
> Maybe I should get back to depriving my cats of fresh air and keeping them prisoner, and I'll log off here seeing as I haven't met any of the ppl on here IRL and they or I could be mad, murdering loons.


I ma afraid that you have just confirmed all my fears


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Laurac said:


> That is the deceptive thing about the Internet though. Anyone can be what they seem. You would be better off ringing your real friends.


I don't have any real life friends to ring.

Hello by the way...I've already posted in here before-do I get a bravery sticker?


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> ???? sorry hun, you have confused me with that one???
> 
> alcoholic drinks were being offered, i cant drink just now


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> You sound like my Granny - shouldn't kids put down their Nintendos and eat more greens and all that? Whereas we are really all proud cyborgs now and real life is where you want it to be.


Oi! less of the granny bashin, we gotta keep you kits in your place. Seventy-two years young here and me loves me puter to bits. Me plays MMORPG's an have done for years. 

Gotta agree with your Gran about the greens though :yikes:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Apologies for not being a bundle of joy. But let's face it - wouldnt everyone prefer to spend saturday night with real friends as opposed to cyber friends.


I LURVES my cyber friends!!!!! They rock and are SO much fun.

If this is such an issue for you, why are YOU here on a Saturday night and not with your RL friends??


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> ???? sorry hun, you have confused me with that one???


I think she means shes drinking water, and a lot of it! Unless shes like me and lives in a boat, as I am also on the water, and a lot of it 



> Don't worry about it - Hilda is not REALLY a vampire, she's just got dodgy teeth!! :lol:


I am feeling bullied and victimised now, first Jenny, and now you :cryin:

LYYYYYYNNNNNNNNN - can you ban the nasty girls please? :lol:



> Sweetie, there are plenty of people I have met in RL who are not what they make out to be. That is not a restriction just for the internet.


Ain't _that_ the truth!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Laurac said:


> I ma afraid that you have just confirmed all my fears


WTF?

Why are YOU here instead of talking to RL friends if that's so much better? Why the need to be so offensive?


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I think she means shes drinking water, and a lot of it! Unless shes like me and lives in a boat, as I am also on the water, and a lot of it
> 
> I am feeling bullied and victimised now, first Jenny, and now you :cryin:
> 
> ...


 You're a vampire that lives on a boat?!?!?! 
*faints*


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I am feeling bullied and victimised now, first Jenny, and now you :cryin:


And now I'm feeling left out - you forgot me on that list


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Oi! less of the granny bashin, we gotta keep you kits in your place. Seventy-two years young here and me loves me puter to bits. Me plays MMORPG's an have done for years.
> 
> Gotta agree with your Gran about the greens though :yikes:


so glad I'm not the only oldie on here - though a mere spring chicken in comparison 
_You_ take what you want from any forum or social media site - whether you know these people in RL is irrelevant. If they turn out to be not what you thought then you gain experience from that.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

haha no im not on a boat!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

polishrose said:


> Hello by the way...I've already posted in here before-do I get a bravery sticker?


But of course....












munchkinpie said:


> alcoholic drinks were being offered, i cant drink just now


Ahhhhh....... Then may I tempt you with this rather lush Hot Chocolate.... 












.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I think she means shes drinking water, and a lot of it! Unless shes like me and lives in a boat, as I am also on the water, and a lot of it
> 
> I am feeling bullied and victimised now, first Jenny, and now you :cryin:
> 
> ...


Who is bein nasty to you? 
Don't be nasty to my friend :hand:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> You're a vampire that lives on a boat?!?!?!
> *faints*


I didn't think that vampires could cross running water - or is that witches? 

Suppose she could be a Siren, luring passing barge holidaymakers onto the rocks and feeding them to her ravenous horde of kitties...


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well there's gratitude for you!! Go to the effort of posting in GC, and the next thing I know that MCWillow one is asking to get me banned :yikes:

The cheek of it :lol:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe MB should have told the cat people to play nice too! People are watching and we might want to be invited back!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I gotta say I've never noticed a difference in any of the sections in here, just my personal opinion. Just like life really, everywhere there will be someone I don't get on with and others who I frequently agree with. I've never thought, I better not post because I'm not "from" that section.


Are you that one that wanted to push the button and end the entire human race???


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> I didn't think that vampires could cross running water - or is that witches?
> 
> *Suppose she could be a Siren, luring passing barge holidaymakers onto the rocks and feeding them to her ravenous horde of kitties...*


I think you might be right there. :yesnod:

She's ordered a mincing machine...............

The bodies will NEVER be found!!!!!! :yikes: :yikes:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Apologies for not being a bundle of joy. But let's face it - wouldnt everyone prefer to spend saturday night with real friends as opposed to cyber friends.


well then why are you here and not with your RL friends? 



Laurac said:


> I ma afraid that you have just confirmed all my fears


and how's that? what are your fears about talking to people on the forum? if you are happy to post and answer questions that _is_ talking to people online already


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> And now I'm feeling left out - you forgot me on that list


Well I hadnt seen your comment when I posted!!

LYNN - this one needs a ban too please :yesnod:

Right, now to lure the next barge - the Munchkins are hungry :devil:


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ahhhhh....... Then may I tempt you with this rather lush Hot Chocolate....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great i now im craving hot choc... off to see if i have any malteaser hot choc left... brb


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Maybe MB should have told the cat people to play nice too! People are watching and we might want to be invited back!


I think the cat people are all holding their own just fine!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Laurac said:


> . But let's face it - wouldnt everyone prefer to spend saturday night with real friends as opposed to cyber friends.


Actually I love being by myself at home, which is my favorite place to be. I'm very social when out and about but also tend to hibernate, especially in the winter. I also work from home. I get together with friends about once per week, we chat on the phone often as well. So for me this is something to do, usually while getting other things done. I do spend far too much time on here though. 

I think it would be a hoot to meet some PFers. And I consider you one of them.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I think you might be right there. :yesnod:
> 
> *She's ordered a mincing machine...............
> 
> ...


Unless Amazon repeat their most recent trick and send another blender instead - maybe they knew something we didn't!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

quite funny flicking through here while searching for the right anniversary card for my husband. Cards are just crap these days!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> quite funny flicking through here while searching for the right anniversary card for my husband. Cards are just crap these days!


there's some pages on facebook that make handmade cards, look really lovely, could give you some links if you wanted to have a look


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

redroses2106 said:


> there's some pages on facebook that make handmade cards, look really lovely, could give you some links if you wanted to have a look


ouu yes please


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Laurac said:


> Apologies for not being a bundle of joy. But let's face it - wouldnt everyone prefer to spend saturday night with real friends as opposed to cyber friends.


Bye then, let us not keep you from your friends, I hope you have a fab night, your phone must be ringing off the hook with all your calls! That's why your here isn't it? because you can't choose which friends to see


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> Bye then, let us not keep you from your friends, I hope you have a fab night, your phone must be ringing off the hook with all your calls! That's why your here isn't it? because you can't choose which friends to see


I think I love you!!!  :ciappa:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

_Everyone_ loves Shelly :yesnod:

Whats not to love??


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> _Everyone_ loves Shelly :yesnod:
> 
> Whats not to love??


Well, we've only met today and I do usually wait until at least the third or fourth date!! haha


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> there's some pages on facebook that make handmade cards, look really lovely, could give you some links if you wanted to have a look





MissShelley said:


> Bye then, let us not keep you from your friends, I hope you have a fab night, your phone must be ringing off the hook with all your calls! That's why your here isn't it? because you can't choose which friends to see


To be fair I am about to go to bed - and then I will join the real world and go swimming with my tangible friends in the morning. Dont let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Watch out for her husband though - he can be a bit ut: if you know what I mean..... :skep:



















:lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Unless Amazon repeat their most recent trick and send another blender instead - maybe they knew something we didn't!


I have been trying to FORGET about that.................  



MissShelley said:


> Bye then, let us not keep you from your friends, I hope you have a fab night, your phone must be ringing off the hook with all your calls! That's why your here isn't it? because you can't choose which friends to see


I think it is LOVELY of Laurac to choose to spend her evening with us instead of all those RL chums who are desperate to hang out with her.

I feel quite honoured. :yesnod:

Thank you for being here Laurac.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm back with my malteaser hot choc sadly no cream


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Right, time to show General Cchat what Cat Chat parties are like, I think, fellow feline friends? Let's get the food started:





































Someone else organise the drinks? I'm teetotal...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Laurac said:


> To be fair I am about to go to bed - and then I will join the real world and go swimming with my tangible friends in the morning. Dont let the bed bugs bite.


Night night laura.

If you don't like the thread why post on it trying to bring down the mood for people that are just having a bit of fun?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> ouu yes please


https://www.facebook.com/LuckiesGiftsandCards?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cathys-Creations/501464513248935

https://www.facebook.com/begreets

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cards-Handmade-by-Emma/371954592879335?sk=photos_albums

here's 4 just now, I seen one in my news feed that I can't find now and can't remember who it was ... typical, will have another nosey see if I can find it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Watch out for her husband though - he can be a bit ut: if you know what I mean..... :skep:
> 
> :lol:


Talking about dodgy husbands, I'm afraid I need to love y'all and leave y'all.

Derek has finished watching the footie and now wants to spend time with me... Oh the thrill......  

Mind you, I think he's after summat - he's just put on the episode of Sherlock where I get to drool over Benedicts cute little bare bum........ :drool: :lol: :lol:

Have a good night and play nice without me!!!

Ta-ra

xxxx


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I have been trying to FORGET about that.................
> 
> I think it is LOVELY of Laurac to choose to spend her evening with us instead of all those RL chums who are desperate to hang out with her.
> 
> ...


My pleasure - pleased I have enlightened your evening :biggrin5:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Talking about dodgy husbands, I'm afraid I need to love y'all and leave y'all.
> 
> Derek has finished watching the footie and now wants to spend time with me... Oh the thrill......
> 
> ...


Now we all have to continue with the thought of MB and Derek getting down and dirty!! :yikes:

GC has a lot to answer for :lol:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Someone else organise the drinks? I'm teetotal...


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Jesthar - OMG!!! That looks so awesome!! Just repped you for bringing the wonderful food along to the party!! May we dig in? x


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

mmmm cocktails.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

munchkinpie said:


> mmmm cocktails.


Thought you were drinking water :hand:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oops - already did. I have a plate of spicy goodies and one of those blue drinks with the orange slice at the back. Hope I am not alone...


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

i would love to have a cocktail right now sadly hot choc is about as exciting as it gets.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Did someone mention Blackberry Pimms? Oh my that sounds dangerous. 

Y'all will be fast asleep long before I can imbibe. Just like at all the parties. :ciappa:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Right, time to show General Cchat what Cat Chat parties are like, I think, fellow feline friends? Let's get the food started:


The peanuts...you forgot the peanuts


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Now we all have to continue with the thought of MB and Derek getting down and dirty!! :yikes:


And on that note I need another drink :lol:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So what time are you free TT?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> Jesthar - OMG!!! That looks so awesome!! Just repped you for bringing the wonderful food along to the party!! May we dig in? x


Of course - if I ate it all myself I'd break my bed tonight! :yikes:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> So what time are you free TT?


Well technically 5 o'clock is in two more hours.  But am so behind on things I need to get done first. Thanks to PF


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

delca1 said:


> The peanuts...you forgot the peanuts


I'm apt to - I don't like 'em! 

Try these?


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

muffin789 said:


> I think I love you!!!  :ciappa:





MCWillow said:


> _Everyone_ loves Shelly :yesnod:
> 
> Whats not to love??


Fanks guys! I loves ya's too 

I'm a fun filled bundle of love and cwtches me, fluffier than a fluffy thing I am....

:001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I know. We're bad people. I blame it on the cats we hang around with - no sense of responsibility at all.

I'll try and stay up until your free!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Laurac said:


> To be fair I am about to go to bed - and then I will join the real world and go swimming with my tangible friends in the morning. Dont let the bed bugs bite.


Good night then, bye then. Have fun in the morning


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

drinks are sorted, food is out, what about the music??


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, and we might need these too:


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooooh, this is where it could get messy!!!

I know I have some Johnny Hates Jazz around here somewhere, probably tucked away with Tight Fit and In the Jungle :blush::crazy:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Haven't been a member long, but until now I've stayed firmly in cat chat lol!! :rolleyes5: ... But after a nudge from this thread I thought I'd venture north! :yikes:
(The glasses of wine I've drunk probably won't give the best first impression though haha)


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Are you that one that wanted to push the button and end the entire human race???


And your point is...? Does that mean I'm not allowed to post in different forums like the others?
Sorry if that's completely off topic, I'm trying to catch up, been cleaning rat cages, my Saturday nights are fun


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> (The glasses of wine I've drunk probably won't give the best first impression though haha)


What??? Why they will only make you fit right in  Come to think of it there hasn't been a proper party in Cat Chat for quite some time.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Oh, and we might need these too:


.......

My hubby has just passed out at the sight of those , what the hell is up with him


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> What??? Why they will only make you fit right in  Come to think of it there hasn't been a proper party in Cat Chat for quite some time.


Oh good good!!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

tincan said:


> .......
> 
> My hubby has just passed out at the sight of those , what the hell is up with him


Hahahaha!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

tincan said:


> .......
> 
> My hubby has just passed out at the sight of those , what the hell is up with him


I think the more interesting question is: what have you been doing with those to cause him to faint at the sight of them? :ihih::shocked:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Who mentioned pringles?? Need some right now lol


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> And your point is...?


You sound like so much fun...carry on...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Quick - more drinks. What do you think is in this greenish one?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome to the soft pink fluffy side of pet forums. The section that is home to many a debate and of late Janice our fluffy slippered red wine connoisseur has posted some right corkers. You will get used to a familiar whining sound...that's just moggy sounding off about her iwc :laugh:
The language here can get a bit ripe but we have managed to get 'thedogsmother' and westiema to tone down their foul mouths a bit. :ciappa:

Welcome to general chat....run like fook :yesnod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> I think the more interesting question is: what have you been doing with those to cause him to faint at the sight of them? :ihih::shocked:


GMTA  Alright back to my Saturday afternoon drudgery.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

jon bda said:


> You sound like so much fun...carry on...


Awww I see Jon is mingling and making friends as usual


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> I think the more interesting question is: what have you been doing with those to cause him to faint at the sight of them? :ihih::shocked:


They need to be kept in their place , one way or another :yikes::laugh::yikes:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Am I too late??

Normally found in cat..normally talking about poo!!!! :yikes:

Mines a large white wine pls


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> And your point is...? Does that mean I'm not allowed to post in different forums like the others?
> Sorry if that's completely off topic, I'm trying to catch up, been cleaning rat cages, my Saturday nights are fun


most random conversation but hello!!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Welcome to the soft pink fluffy side of pet forums. The section that is home to many a debate and of late Janice our fluffy slippered red wine connoisseur has posted some right corkers. You will get used to a familiar whining sound...that's just moggy sounding off about her iwc :laugh:
> The language here can get a bit ripe but we have managed to get *'thedogsmother' and westiema to tone down their foul mouths a bit*. :ciappa:
> 
> Welcome to general chat....run like fook :yesnod:


:lol::lol:

Have you been polishing your halo??


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Who mentioned pringles?? Need some right now lol












I have dips for my Doritos too...


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Well, we've only met today and I do usually wait until at least the third or fourth date!! haha


Lol that's what happens when you choose the name Muffin as your handle on the forums, it tends to give folks the idea you're easy


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Harveybash said:


> Who mentioned pringles?? Need some right now lol


Managed to find a few cans for you:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I have half a bar of chocolate if anyone is interested in sharing, I like sharing I do! trouble is, I left it in the car and it melted


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> GMTA  Alright back to my Saturday afternoon drudgery.


Poor TT , we've drudged around all day househunting  ,,,,,, and i'm totally frustrated with the whole episode , so out come the nutcrackers , just to let him know i am not doing this again tomorrow ...... :ciappa:


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

jon bda said:


> You sound like so much fun...carry on...


Your such a charmer! I love the fact I've offended you so much you can't actually talk to me without insulting me.

Vodka or beer? Bearing in mind I don't have work tomorrow for once?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> I have half a bar of chocolate if anyone is interested in sharing, I like sharing I do! trouble is, I left it in the car and it melted


That's reminded me I've got a bar of milka chocolate with daim in it.. Yum yum yum yum


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I really _really_ want some doritos and dip now :drool:

Shelley - please control that man of yours - hes trying to lead us innocent ladies into temptation :yikes:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I love the fact I've offended you so much


Not even close my dear, right...i'm off to the fridge for a cold one...


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


> I have dips for my Doritos too...


Well what you waiting for ... pass some over lol :laugh:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Managed to find a few cans for you:


Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

muffin789 said:


> What about those of us who suffer from crippling social phobias and don't have any friends IRL and struggle to leave the house to meet new people? I can cope with doing things like going to work on a daily basis, but haven't been out socially for a very, very long time. Hence my cowering behind the sofa in here.
> 
> Maybe I should get back to depriving my cats of fresh air and keeping them prisoner, and I'll log off here seeing as I haven't met any of the ppl on here IRL and they or I could be mad, murdering loons.


I'm not singling out your post, but if I don't respond to one of the ones on this topic, I'll lose track of the thread.......

My feeling about GC or Facebook or Twitter even is that I do find it a little scary that people reveal completely personal details right out there on a public forum. I have some friends from PF who I will likely never meet in person (or not until one of us flies to visit), but I tell them personal things in personal emails. I don't reveal personal things generally to the wider audience, as not only can other PF members read them, but anyone in the world with an internet connection can to. I guess it's the "anonymity" factor that makes people comfortable with it, but I have to agree with Laurac that, if it's really personal, I would prefer to simply reveal it to my friends privately--whether on my couch, on the phone, or in an email--than to the entire internet potentially.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Errr ... is there an argument going on in the background here? lol


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> I really _really_ want some doritos and dip now :drool:
> 
> Shelley - please control that man of yours - hes trying to lead us innocent ladies into temptation :yikes:


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Not even close my dear, right...i'm off to the fridge for a cold one...


You just like this to everyone that doesn't share your views then? 
I can't post this on your visitor message bit as I can't find it but this will be my last post to you about your issues with me on this thread. Don't want to spoil what seems to be a good night for everyone else.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

jon bda said:


>


Ooo Ooo those are lovely and tesco have them half price so I didn't buy any


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Harveybash said:


> Errr ... is there an argument going on in the background here? lol


:lol: that happens a lot here, and not just in general chat


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> You just like this to everyone that doesn't share your views then?


Its a public forum my dear, don't get upset because someone doesn't agree with you wanting to nuke the whole planet because you have a sad...


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> :lol: that happens a lot here, and not just in general chat


I'm confused!!!! Might get back to my poo..know where I'm at with that


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Ooo Ooo those are lovely and tesco have them half price so I didn't buy any


Did you be polite and just buy a bar, or go around the back and buy a pallet load wholesale?
:lol:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

What happened to the music?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

jon bda said:


>


Mmm.. they are really scrummy.

Although, I am disappointed in you JB... I always had you as a respectable kind of guy, a true gentleman... but look at those finger nails you dirty sod! :scared:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> :lol: that happens a lot here, and not just in general chat


Oh I see  I'll just get back to my wine and imaginary pringles


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Errr ... is there an argument going on in the background here? lol


No argument, there's just someone that doesn't like me because I don't share his views of the world. Can't all agree though eh?

I have strawberry AND cherry Twizzlers!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Micky93 said:


> Mmm.. they are really scrummy.
> 
> Although, I am disappointed in you JB... I always had you as a respectable kind of guy, a true gentleman... but look at those finger nails you dirty sod! :scared:


Those are mechanic /biker hands :drool: :drool: :laugh:


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> I'm not singling out your post, but if I don't respond to one of the ones on this topic, I'll lose track of the thread.......
> 
> My feeling about GC or Facebook or Twitter even is that I do find it a little scary that people reveal completely personal details right out there on a public forum. I have some friends from PF who I will likely never meet in person (or not until one of us flies to visit), but I tell them personal things in personal emails. I don't reveal personal things generally to the wider audience, as not only can other PF members read them, but anyone in the world with an internet connection can to. I guess it's the "anonymity" factor that makes people comfortable with it, but I have to agree with Laurac that, if it's really personal, I would prefer to simply reveal it to my friends privately--whether on my couch, on the phone, or in an email--than to the entire internet potentially.


Ok, so you've singled me out and I'll respond.

You feel uncomfortable with the fact that I have revealed personal info about myself - that is YOUR problem; it is up to me who I share it with. Behind my profile here, only a small number of people know my true identity.

I choose to speak out in support of people with mental health issues; I've been a spokesperson for MIND for the last 10 years or so, and commented and contributed to some high=profile campaigns in support of tackling prejudice against those with mental health issues, and consequently talking to people on here who can't put a face to my name is small-fry. I have no fear in talking about a somewhat taboo subject that needs to be more out in the open.

So I have revealed some personal stuff about myself, behind an anonymous internet forum profile, and it's made you uncomfortable - who's the one with the issue? I think you'll find I'm pretty hard to identify from what's available, and if I CHOOSE to post info that is not offensive or against forum rules, who's to tell me I shouldn't?

Happy weekend.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Check me out ... I'm getting really brave now ... just commented on another topic in general forum!!! Go me


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Micky93 said:


> Mmm.. they are really scrummy.
> 
> Although, I am disappointed in you JB... I always had you as a respectable kind of guy, a true gentleman... but look at those finger nails you dirty sod! :scared:


What can i say...they were recently fettling the insides of the internals of a Transit van engine!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Fettling is a good old-fashioned word. Not heard it for a while.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Right, well, night all. I'm heartily sick of being told my cats are sad and crying for access to a world in which they would end up hurt and in distress, and sorry that some people seem to have issues with me sharing info to try to raise awareness of mental health issues and how internet forums can be a place for some people to find refuge.

There is nothing for me to add, other than to say that I hope some FMs will expand their areas of thinking and start to look at the world beyond their narrow, rose-tinted views before they start commenting on people they have no RL knowledge about.

To the majority of people in GC, it's been a pleasure chatting to you  Maybe our paths will cross again!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Right, I'm running low .. Who's going for more supplies??


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

muffin789 said:


> Right, well, night all. I'm heartily sick of being told my cats are sad and crying for access to a world in which they would end up hurt and in distress, and sorry that some people seem to have issues with me sharing info to try to raise awareness of mental health issues and how internet forums can be a place for some people to find refuge.
> 
> There is nothing for me to add, other than to say that I hope some FMs will expand their areas of thinking and start to look at the world beyond their narrow, rose-tinted views before they start commenting on people they have no RL knowledge about.
> 
> To the majority of people in GC, it's been a pleasure chatting to you  Maybe our paths will cross again!


Please, you do not have to explain yourself to anyone here. Let them carry on, afterall how sad and empty can their lives be if they are poking their nose into yours.

Be a shame if you left GC, don't let the few put you off xx


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Right, well, night all. I'm heartily sick of being told my cats are sad and crying for access to a world in which they would end up hurt and in distress, and sorry that some people seem to have issues with me sharing info to try to raise awareness of mental health issues and how internet forums can be a place for some people to find refuge.
> 
> There is nothing for me to add, other than to say that I hope some FMs will expand their areas of thinking and start to look at the world beyond their narrow, rose-tinted views before they start commenting on people they have no RL knowledge about.
> 
> To the majority of people in GC, it's been a pleasure chatting to you  Maybe our paths will cross again!


Nighty night


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Harveybash said:


> Right, I'm running low .. Who's going for more supplies??


I have a shonky bottle of Mulled Wine that was left over from Xmas! we could pop that open and suck it through a straw  Whaddya reckon!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

muffin789 said:


> Right, well, night all. I'm heartily sick of being told my cats are sad and crying for access to a world in which they would end up hurt and in distress, and sorry that some people seem to have issues with me sharing info to try to raise awareness of mental health issues and how internet forums can be a place for some people to find refuge.
> 
> There is nothing for me to add, other than to say that I hope some FMs will expand their areas of thinking and start to look at the world beyond their narrow, rose-tinted views before they start commenting on people they have no RL knowledge about.
> 
> To the majority of people in GC, it's been a pleasure chatting to you  Maybe our paths will cross again!


Take no notice of others issues...its all forgotten the next day


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Night night here too. Sorry Toby Tyler - no stamina.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> I have a shonky bottle of Mulled Wine that was left over from Xmas! we could pop that open and suck it through a straw  Whaddya reckon!


Hmmm .. not a fan of mulled wine if I'm honest lol. Thanks though


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Harveybash said:


> Hmmm .. not a fan of mulled wine if I'm honest lol. Thanks though


Oh, ok. Mulled wine for one then. *hic*


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Just thought .. I should stop srinking anyway .. gotta go bikini shopping in the morning and won't be fun with a big wine belly :laugh:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Harveybash said:


> Just thought .. I should stop *srinking* anyway .. gotta go bikini shopping in the morning and won't be fun with a big wine belly :laugh:


srinking? :laugh:, yes you should


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> srinking? :laugh:, yes you should


Ooooppsy!! :laugh:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

muffin789 said:


> Ok, so you've singled me out and I'll respond.
> 
> You feel uncomfortable with the fact that I have revealed personal info about myself - that is YOUR problem; it is up to me who I share it with. Behind my profile here, only a small number of people know my true identity.
> 
> ...


Oh dear lord, are you serious? I wish I knew how to quote multiple messages, but I don't so you'll need to go back to read my post again. I started with "I'm not singling you out", and you respond with "You're singling me out". Really? I said I was only quoting your post because I would lose track of the thread (and my train of thought by extension) if I didn't respond to something. That's all. Nowhere did I say "YOU have a problem because you like to reveal all of your personal info online" but somehow you have accused me of telling you that you have a problem???? And you've construed that I'm telling you that you should post such things?

Please, I implore you to re-read my post again, and rethink your little attack here---because you're attacking me and I never attacked you. I never even came close. My only point was that yes, it makes ME uncomfortable to post MY personal details in a forum that ANYONE worldwide could read. I feel more comfortable only sharing MY details personally with MY friends. How on earth you could construe that as an attack on you and what you stand for and your mental health concerns is really far beyond me. You can post whatever you like about yourself, and you certainly don't need my permission or acceptance to do so; what you need to remember is that nowhere in anything I said did I ever imply or state that you did. And so what you've managed to accomplish here is to tell me that I can't judge you, when I never was, while you are unfairly and unfoundedly judging me.

Thanks---have a great weekend yourself.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone play hayday??


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Oh, ok. Mulled wine for one then. *hic*


Ahem. _I_ didn't say I didn't like mulled wine now did I? :hand:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Ahem. _I_ didn't say I didn't like mulled wine now did I? :hand:


Whaddya waiting for girl! pull a chair and grab a straw!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> Whaddya waiting for girl! pull a chair and grab a straw!


I 'think' you wil find thats 'my' bottle of mulled wine, given to 'me' by a customer?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

munchkinpie said:


> hello!!
> feel a tad out of place here. its like being put in a room full of people you dont know.


It is a bit, I post here and there but usually by the time I wander in with the time difference threads have gone on for pages and there's not much left to say


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

jon bda said:


> I 'think' you wil find thats 'my' bottle of mulled wine, given to 'me' by a customer?


Oh! um. *shoves bottle and straw at McWillow*

It was her fault! see, she made me do it! and when we opened the bottle, it slipped....Into my mouth via straw..... Accidentally on purpose! truly truly, I tried to stop it I really really truly did :yesnod:

That is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth :blink:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jon bda said:


> I 'think' you wil find thats 'my' bottle of mulled wine, given to 'me' by a customer?


I think _you_ will find, that _we_ dont care - and if you snooze you lose  :lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Oh! um. *shoves bottle and straw at McWillow*


I'd give it up right now, Jon - no way are you getting it back now


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> I'd give it up right now, Jon - no way are you getting it back now


Pull up a straw, quick before he comes back! 

If we drink it, there's no evidence and nothing he can do! deny all knowledge


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> I'd give it up right now, Jon - no way are you getting it back now


*gasp* casting aspersions on my good character - aren't you meant to be banned? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ya right though - Jon has no chance


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> I'd give it up right now, Jon - no way are you getting it back now


Like i want it back , i have JD, Southern Comfort and Coke (Coke Zero i might add, i'm being healthy!) plus a crate of Bud here...
:lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh lordy what is going on? I'm still plugging away but checking in for a bit. I'll take a sip of that mulled wine. Only a sip though.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

Have the whole bottle, we'll mail it to you!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Have the whole bottle, we'll mail it to you!!!


Send it by boat please, much faster.  I'm having strawberry syrup on ice with club soda for now. Very tasty and refreshing. Fresh strawberries were on sale. That strawberry martini thing yesterday was a bit too strong. :yesnod:

It has turned from winter to summer here overnight.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Have the whole bottle, we'll mail it to you!!!


The *empty* bottle, you mean? Unless you imagine that the missus and Hilda have left any by now...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Just out of curiosity for those who see each other in real life outside of PF, how far away do you live from each other? 

My nearest friends live several miles away, I'm in a fairly remote area.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Just out of curiosity for those who see each other in real life outside of PF, how far away do you live from each other?
> 
> My nearest friends live several miles away, I'm in a fairly remote area.


I don't know anyone in real life.
Well not 'anyone' lol, I'm not a complete loner!! Just no one off here lol. I would though


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I've just caught up with the 23 pages of this thread  

Had a good chuckle to myself, think I'm going to like it here :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

wow that took a while to catch up on ... hello and welcome to all fellow cat owners lurking from cat chat , i spend most of my time in general, always been to scared to stay in cat chat :lol:



Toby Tyler said:


> Just out of curiosity for those who see each other in real life outside of PF, how far away do you live from each other?
> 
> My nearest friends live several miles away, I'm in a fairly remote area.


i know quite a few from here in real life and i met them all via pf , most i would say live about a hour max away from me , ones currently in the land of Oz , the most i spend most of my time with lives in South Wales ( 5 hours away on train) from where i am


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Think most of you already know me by now, but heyyyy!


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Think most of you already know me by now, but heyyyy!


I don't ... hiiii!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Where is everyone today? I hope not all hung over.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Where is everyone today? I hope not all hung over.


Haha I'm surprisingly fine ... been sunbathing  
How's you?


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

*Waves to all the pretty peeps*


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello to all cat chat peeps 

I know how you feel, when I first came on here, I didn't even realize there was a general section!

Im on general more than dog chat now!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Harveybash said:


> Haha I'm surprisingly fine ... been sunbathing
> How's you?


I was good last night so I'm fine  Need to run to the market in a bit. I will pick up some vino for later.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MollyMilo said:


> I've just caught up with the 23 pages of this thread
> 
> Had a good chuckle to myself, think I'm going to like it here :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Where is everyone today? I hope not all hung over.


Been watching bike racing on telly...'tis finished now though!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Where is everyone today? I hope not all hung over.


I've been out practicing my archery skills and am now home and rather sun-burned


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I've been out practicing my archery skills and am now home and rather sun-burned


Archery? You're a fellow toxiphilist? Yay! What kind? 

Um, not been practicing on annoying forumites, have you?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> Archery? You're a fellow toxiphilist? Yay! What kind?
> 
> Um, not been practicing on annoying forumites, have you?


Yay another toxophilist :thumbup: Longbow - you?
The threat is always there should anyone misbehave enough  I'm not too bad a shot


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I was good last night so I'm fine  Need to run to the market in a bit. I will pick up some vino for later.


Yay .. make sure you get enough to go round


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Yay another toxophilist :thumbup: Longbow - you?
> The threat is always there should anyone misbehave enough  I'm not too bad a shot


34 lb takedown recurve - field archery, though, not target archery. I take it you are field or clout shooting, given the longbow? I've shot one of those a few times, got a few photos somewhere...

I've used the threat myself on anotther forum I admin at (always in good humour, honest!)


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Huh. This thread has surprised me. I always click "today's posts" to browse the place, and I don't really notice which section the threads are in unless I specifically look. Maybe that's where I've been going wrong all this time.

It's nice that you guys are mingling lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I've been out practicing my archery skills and am now home and rather sun-burned


Oh no :scared: , practicing your skills so you can use them on us eh?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh no :scared: , practicing your skills so you can use them on us eh?


Just trolls....seems to be plenty about


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Where you all gone? :scared:


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Sat here with a glass of rose... I think I'm late to the party :lol:

Sharesies? It is a bank holiday tomorrow after all :aureola:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> *I've been out practicing my archery skills* and am now home and rather sun-burned























.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

I've got a headache from the sun! Ouchy!!!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Harveybash said:


> I've got a headache from the sun! Ouchy!!!


Me too!! And sunburnt! Went for a 5 mile walk today and walked up to Combe Gibbett in Berks.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

There was sun today?!   cloudy and showery for me.

I spent the day cleaning after my two terrors! Apparently steak tastes much better when you throw it into the cat fountain then drag the now soaking steak piece (making sure to create a nice flood) into my handbag.... 


Just another day in the mad house


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I just popped in to say hi to all the nice puddy tat peoples *waves 

Right, now I'm off to call my RL friend who I met through PF... :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

ljs85 said:


> There was sun today?!   cloudy and showery for me.
> 
> I spent the day cleaning after my two terrors! Apparently steak tastes much better when you throw it into the cat fountain then drag the now soaking steak piece (making sure to create a nice flood) into my handbag....
> 
> Just another day in the mad house


Well of course it tastes better like that - food, water and bags - you spoil them cats :yesnod: :lol:



metaldog said:


> I just popped in to say hi to all the nice puddy tat peoples *waves
> 
> Right, now I'm off to call my RL friend who I met through PF... :lol:


:scared: a_ RL_ friend??? And you met them on _here_??? :scared:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> :scared: a_ RL_ friend??? And you met them on _here_??? :scared:


I did that once...

Met someone called Hilda.

I haven't been right in the head since.................










:arf:

.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

ljs85 said:


> There was sun today?!   cloudy and showery for me.


I'm on the south east coast and it was gorgeous weather yesterday. I sunbathed even


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Just popped in to say Hi to all the cat chat peep's 
When i first joined pf that's where i used to stay but seem to spend most of my time in general now although i still read the posts in cat chat but must admit i forget to pop in sometimes


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a bit late to the party. I've actually had a life this weekend! :lol:


I've been over here a teeny weeny bit but am normally bombarding Cat Chatters with photos.

Or, when I like to mix it up a bit, I bombard Rabbit Chatters instead 


So yeah. Howdy! :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I'm a bit late to the party. I've actually had a life this weekend! :lol:
> 
> I've been over here a teeny weeny bit but am normally bombarding Cat Chatters with photos.
> 
> ...


Who you kidding  you even have your own sticky in here :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome fellow pussy cat lovers...enjoy GC!xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> Who you kidding  you even have your own sticky in here :lol:


Oh she has as well, hadn't noticed that!........ Get 'er!!!!!! :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Who you kidding  you even have your own sticky in here :lol:


Rumbled 

I forgot about that! :lol: Not been in here for a while, though. The last time I did, I think I had a rant then hid in Cat Chat


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh she has as well, hadn't noticed that!........ Get 'er!!!!!! :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile:












.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> .


:yikes:

*Runs and hides in the rabbit shed (or Babbity Bunhouse, as it's officially known..)*


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I've got quite comfy in GC the past few days ... I'm starting to neglect CC  
Ssshhhh, don't tell!! :nono:


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

For those who are new, welcome to the petforums, my name is Bri(tt), I'm from Belgium and have a 7 years old rescue cat called Pooh (I adopted him 4 years ago), he rules my life. I'm older than most of you but not necessarily wiser, a moderator at a few american bodybuilding boards and I travel to England three to four times a year and love your country. I love working out, have been a vegetarian for 40 years and recently turned vegan (for animal welfare, environment concerns and health).


----------

